# What Dosage of Naltrexone Works Best?



## german brite (Mar 11, 2011)

Hi, everyone!

I know people have posted on this before so I apologize. I just started 100 milligrams of Naltrexone yesterday. How long does this take to kick in and what is the best dosage for people with DP/DR? I only take 100 milligrams right now because I don't have insurance and it is a little expensive for me.

Thanks for your replies in advance!

German Brite


----------



## TheStarter (Oct 19, 2010)

Since it's a drug to counter a heroin/opiate-overdose it's hard to get for people, so i doubt it if anyone knows.


----------

